# Camp Chef Smoker group?



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 17, 2021)

I see in a section that it lists different states, and different smokers.   Is there a chance that our leader of this amazing forum can start one for us Camp Chef users, so we can discuss different uses for the grill and sidekicks.  And accessories that go  with these smokers .


----------



## old sarge (Mar 17, 2021)

Great suggestion!


----------



## tx pitmaster (Mar 18, 2021)

i agree, would be a great add-on.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 18, 2021)

Not too sure it will catch on.  
We already have a pellet grill forum
If we specialize on particular brands we would be overwhelmed with requests from owners of all the brands on the market.

Would be nice though,

John


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 18, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> Not too sure it will catch on.
> We already have a pellet grill forum
> If we specialize on particular brands we would be overwhelmed with requests from owners of all the brands on the market.
> 
> ...


I do understand what you are saying.  But there are several other smoker brand in the social groups here on this forum.  That's why I asked about the Camp Chef.  And it appears that there are a lot of Camp Chef users here.


----------



## Coreymacc (Mar 18, 2021)

I would use that if it happens .  

Corey


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Mar 18, 2021)

I'd be in, too.


----------



## Jeff from Nebraska (Mar 23, 2021)

I own a woodwind 36 when I tried to add the jerky racks they did not fit. I call CampChef support the said I had to unbolt the upper rack brackets. I  did not like that plan. So this is what I did: I cut off the top of the Jerkey side brackets, slid the brackets behind  the upper rack brackets. Worked great.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice mod on the Camp Chef grill.


----------



## BaldEagleOne (Apr 11, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> I see in a section that it lists different states, and different smokers.   Is there a chance that our leader of this amazing forum can start one for us Camp Chef users, so we can discuss different uses for the grill and sidekicks.  And accessories that go  with these smokers .


----------



## BaldEagleOne (Apr 11, 2021)

I am looking for a new smoker.

I've had a Green Mountain Daniel Boone for about 4 years and have been fighting to keep a constant set temperature from the start.  With help from the company, nothing changed. It's a pain.

So I've been looking for another smoker. All that I've read leads me to Camp Chef' 36" WiFi'd Woodwind. And now I see the XXL. However, talking to someone at CC is impossible and they don't answer emails. Their smokers are preordered, and I don't know if they charge the card when the preorder is placed.  Is CC a healthy company?  

I'd sure appreciate some help in learning about CC and which smoker I should get.
Thanks


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Apr 12, 2021)

Camp Chef's customer service is nothing short of excellent.  They are a relatively small operation and COVID restriction s have really hit them hard.  I'm surprised about emails not being returned because that's not been most peoples experience.  I'd say keep trying and in the mean time just check your spam or junk folder to see if a response possibly found its way in there.


----------



## BaldEagleOne (Apr 12, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Camp Chef's customer service is nothing short of excellent.  They are a relatively small operation and COVID restriction s have really hit them hard.  I'm surprised about emails not being returned because that's not been most peoples experience.  I'd say keep trying and in the mean time just check your spam or junk folder to see if a response possibly found its way in there.





K9BIGDOG said:


> Camp Chef's customer service is nothing short of excellent.  They are a relatively small operation and COVID restriction s have really hit them hard.  I'm surprised about emails not being returned because that's not been most peoples experience.  I'd say keep trying and in the mean time just check your spam or junk folder to see if a response possibly found its way in there.


Thanks. Good to know they support their customers. I see you have both a DXL and an XXL. I had pretty much decided on the 36" Woodwind, but then saw the XXL. For all around use, is one better than the other? Thanks.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Apr 13, 2021)

The grill-type units are probably better for "all-around" use, especially since you can add the jerky racks to give a lot capacity inside for smoking or drying jerky, plus you can add the Sear Box or IMPO the even better SideKick that gives you a flat top griddle and the options of adding a grillbox for grilling and searing and pizza oven as well as a 30,000BTU burner.  The XXL is great and I love mine, but it is purely a smoker.


----------



## Jeff from Nebraska (Apr 13, 2021)

I have been working with  CC for a month  now. I have  been very impressed with the customer service.  I got my new  Woodwind 36 about two weeks ago. The sidekick and gril box was back ordered  but just got confirmation they will  be delivered later this week.  I have  done 22 pounds of brisket, 32 of beef sticks on the jerky racks, 2 chickens, steaks, hamburgers,hot dogs and fish using the jerky rack. This is the best grill I ever have owned.  My dad  has the Daniel Boone  he was envious and impressed  with  my CC. My nephew  and brother I law are  Trager  users and have told me  their next pellet grill  will be a CC. You won't be disappointed  in this grill.  Get it and enjoy the versatile  of what this grill and company offers.


----------



## BaldEagleOne (Apr 13, 2021)

Jeff from Nebraska said:


> I have been working with  CC for a month  now. I have  been very impressed with the customer service.  I got my new  Woodwind 36 about two weeks ago. The sidekick and gril box was back ordered  but just got confirmation they will  be delivered later this week.  I have  done 22 pounds of brisket, 32 of beef sticks on the jerky racks, 2 chickens, steaks, hamburgers,hot dogs and fish using the jerky rack. This is the best grill I ever have owned.  My dad  has the Daniel Boone  he was envious and impressed  with  my CC. My nephew  and brother I law are  Trager  users and have told me  their next pellet grill  will be a CC. You won't be disappointed  in this grill.  Get it and enjoy the versatile  of what this grill and company offers.


Thanks, Jeff. This does it for me. I'm going to order the 36" CC with the sidekick and jerky racks today. Did you have problems fitting the jerky racks?


----------



## tx pitmaster (Apr 15, 2021)

BaldEagleOne said:


> I'm going to order the 36" CC


you will not be disappointed.....  i would have liked the WW 36"..  but out of my price point.  as for the SG 24" which i did buy.. i'm hooked on it!

r-


----------



## BaldEagleOne (Apr 15, 2021)

tx pitmaster said:


> you will not be disappointed.....  i would have liked the WW 36"..  but out of my price point.  as for the SG 24" which i did buy.. i'm hooked on it!
> 
> r-


Thanks. I ordered the Woodwind 36 just a couple of days ago and expect it in June.  Looking forward to getting it. My current smoker is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Apr 16, 2021)

You will enjoy the New CC grill.  and the customer service is about average.


----------



## Jeff from Nebraska (Apr 16, 2021)

BaldEagleOne said:


> Thanks, Jeff. This does it for me. I'm going to order the 36" CC with the sidekick and jerky racks today. Did you have problems fitting the jerky racks?


I did but I have posted a mod on here that works great


----------



## 51Phantom (Apr 22, 2021)

I've had the Woodwind 24 for about a week and love it so far. It is an impressive unit.


----------



## Jeff from Nebraska (Apr 30, 2021)

My 36" Camp Chef Woodwind Pellet grill  with Side Kick griddle/sear box and front folding table is completed.


----------



## BaldEagleOne (Jun 24, 2021)

I got the jerky rack. I think they're dangerous because some of the grate wires are not finished properly. I gashed my finger on one of the wire ends that was sticking up. One one grate, and I haven't tried the other two, there are more than 10 of these hazards. Do you have the same problem? If so, how did you blunt the ends?
Thanks,
Baldy


----------



## old sarge (Jun 24, 2021)

BaldEagleOne said:


> I got the jerky rack. I think they're dangerous because some of the grate wires are not finished properly. I gashed my finger on one of the wire ends that was sticking up. One one grate, and I haven't tried the other two, there are more than 10 of these hazards. Do you have the same problem? If so, how did you blunt the ends?
> Thanks,
> Baldy


Dremel!  While I don't have a Camp Chef, I have had to use a Dremel to de-horn a lot of items over the decades. Seems there is always a rough edge on something.  Mighty handy to have around.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 24, 2021)

Jeff from Nebraska said:


> My 36" Camp Chef Woodwind Pellet grill  with Side Kick griddle/sear box and front folding table is completed.


Nice looking setup!


----------

